# Legit uses for bacteriostatic water



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

bacteriostatic water is an over the counter product here in Canada, but they ALWAYS want to know what I am using it for before they sell it to me.
It's getting annoying and I was wondering if anyone had a legit reason I could use for when they question me?


----------



## overlord (Apr 10, 2012)

Tell them you're using it to mix injectables.


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 10, 2012)

idk theres alot off stuff legal up there in Canada  you can say none of you _*business    or  HGH, , MT2,, look ups whats legal i'm sure HGH is*_


----------



## the_predator (Apr 10, 2012)

Tell them it is for your wife's ovulation kit. Tell them that they always send the hcg but insurance doesn't cover the bac water. Just an idea


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Tell them to jam it up their ass.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 10, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Tell them to jam it up their ass.



^^^This.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 10, 2012)

Tell them your on dat dere hcg diet


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 10, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Tell them it is for your wife's ovulation kit. Tell them that they always send the hcg but insurance doesn't cover the bac water. Just an idea



Thanks, there is at least one good answer here. The rest won't help me get any bac water if they decide to question me for it. 
While it is an OTC product here, less and less stores are carrying it. And sometimes they question why I am buying it, because it's OTC but behind the counter.
So it's pretty much up to their discretion to sell it to me. Same as insulin. One time I had a pharmacy deny me insulin because I have no script, even though it's OTC.

So I'm just trying to fly under the radar. I was thinking to use this as my story; My mother uses it to dilute her interferon injections because they feel like burning acid when injecting, but I need bac water because that's what it's reconstituted with.


----------



## big jay 2424 (Apr 10, 2012)

I need some bacteriostat water where can I get some??


----------



## the_predator (Apr 10, 2012)

You can get all you can handle at amazon.com for real cheap


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 10, 2012)

Tell them you are reconstituting growth hormone or peptides. Who cares what they think? They can't deny you it's ileagel to deny you. That's just another bonus tto living here.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 10, 2012)

I use sterile inject water it's $4 for 20ml at London drugs.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 10, 2012)

Tell them to eat your sweaty gym ass.  Just google it or amazon!  I don't need some legal drug dealer that rips ppl off every day busting my chops for buying sterile water!


----------



## New Girl (Feb 26, 2013)

Tell them it is to dilute B12!  Thats what I say and I am in Canada Too! =)


----------



## rage racing (Feb 26, 2013)

tell them to fuck off in French....


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 26, 2013)

just order it online. i got 30ml for like 6$


----------



## swanpuppy (Apr 9, 2013)

New Girl said:


> Tell them it is to dilute B12!  Thats what I say and I am in Canada Too! =)



Hey New girl  I am new at this also and am in Ontario.  I tried pharmacies today and they thought i was crazy and they don't carry it.  Anyway, i am going to have to find somewhere to get it.  So how long have you been using mt2?  I just ordered today.  I am so confused on how much to take and all because first of all i was horribleeeeeeee in math and second, so many different opinions on starting.  Let me know how you make out if you can.  What dosage you are doing?  I would sooooooooooo appreciate it!  thanks


----------



## swanpuppy (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Jay, where do you order?  In Canada....the place i bought the mt2 doesn't sell the water..


----------



## longworthb (Apr 9, 2013)

There's a sponsor section. Just scroll down and check out the peptide sites. Pretty simple


----------



## wowwhatlosers (Aug 2, 2013)

*Information*

Hello there guys. This forum has been quite helpful for me as a pharmacist in ways that you can lie to get a product that will ultimately hurt you. Please think for a second why you are having such a hard time getting it..


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 2, 2013)

wowwhatlosers said:


> Hello there guys. This forum has been quite helpful for me as a pharmacist in ways that you can lie to get a product that will ultimately hurt you. Please think for a second why you are having such a hard time getting it..



How will the water hurt anyone?


----------



## cube789 (Aug 3, 2013)

wowwhatlosers said:


> Hello there guys. This forum has been quite helpful for me as a pharmacist in ways that you can lie to get a product that will ultimately hurt you. Please think for a second why you are having such a hard time getting it..



tits or gtfo


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 3, 2013)

wowwhatlosers said:


> Hello there guys. This forum has been quite helpful for me as a pharmacist in ways that you can lie to get a product that will ultimately hurt you. Please think for a second why you are having such a hard time getting it..



Negged! Again.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## westb51 (Aug 3, 2013)

wowwhatlosers said:


> Hello there guys. This forum has been quite helpful for me as a pharmacist in ways that you can lie to get a product that will ultimately hurt you. Please think for a second why you are having such a hard time getting it..



So you'll deny someone (legit) this because of a reason they give is a same one from above? 

Idiot troll.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 3, 2013)

I wonder what the expression on their face would be like if you replied " My wife prefers to Douche with this, she says she gains an optimal clean "


----------



## mishag (Aug 3, 2013)

You can just use sodium chloride for injection purposes, I use that for mel 2, also reside in Ontario. I always have a hard time finding bacteriostatic water, however you can always ask the pharmacy (shoppers) and most likely they wont mind ordering some for you.


----------

